# Old Bentley and Old Rolls Royce...



## conradtan (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## EricBrian (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cool perspectives.  

Where did you see these cars?


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw where you were located ... I was in San Jose a couple of months ago and there was a cool classic car store with a couple of rolls in the window -- is that where you took them? My kids did me proud, however, and made a beeline for the Lambo in the back corner.


----------



## conradtan (Jul 8, 2008)

These babies were on a street in Chinatown, San Francisco. They were being used at a wedding! 

I just noticed one can see my big belly taking the picture in the reflection of the Bentley. Haha!!


----------



## conradtan (Jul 9, 2008)

icassell said:


> Just saw where you were located ... I was in San Jose a couple of months ago and there was a cool classic car store with a couple of rolls in the window -- is that where you took them? My kids did me proud, however, and made a beeline for the Lambo in the back corner.


 

Lambo eh? Is there one in your stable? I need a better job. Haha!


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## icassell (Jul 9, 2008)

conradtan said:


> Lambo eh? Is there one in your stable? I need a better job. Haha!




ooooh I wish!


----------



## conradtan (Jul 9, 2008)

KabeXTi said:


> Very nicely done.


 

Thank you very much!


----------



## jlykins (Jul 10, 2008)

My uncle has a lambo similar to that, only it's red. He also bought a Rolls Corniche for his wife for her 50th birthday. If anyone has seen the movie Divine secrets of the ya ya sister hood, he bought the Roll that was in that movie...


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

jlykins said:


> My uncle has a lambo similar to that, only it's red. He also bought a Rolls Corniche for his wife for her 50th birthday. If anyone has seen the movie Divine secrets of the ya ya sister hood, he bought the Roll that was in that movie...




Does he wanna share?


----------



## jlykins (Jul 10, 2008)

The pictures are nothing to talk about(taken in the middle of the day with a point and shoot) but here are a few of me and my wife in the car when we were at my uncles place in Naples FL for our honeymoon.


----------



## jlykins (Jul 10, 2008)

icassell said:


> Does he wanna share?


 

I wish... He shares his places with the family though. We get to go stay at exotic locations for free...


----------



## conradtan (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice... very nice...


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

jlykins said:


> I wish... He shares his places with the family though. We get to go stay at exotic locations for free...



will he adopt me?  damn ... they make him park it by the dumpster?  someone else there has a nicer car that gets the good parking spot?


----------



## jlykins (Jul 10, 2008)

icassell said:


> will he adopt me? damn ... they make him park it by the dumpster? someone else there has a nicer car that gets the good parking spot?


 Na they were redoing the roof of the opposite garage. He keeps it in the garage. There are however nicer cars in the garages. They all have windows so I was peeking in on one of the days we were there. I saw a lambo, a new Rolls and a few others.  Before we left to head down there after our wedding, his assistant called me to tell me that he had left the keys for the Rolls on the key ring at the top of his elevator in the "condo" and that we could drive it while we were down there. We drove that thing everywhere while we were down there, but suprisingly there were a lot of nice ass cars in Naples... There are way too many rich people down there!


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Love the shots! I'd own a Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe if I could, haha.  And why wasn't I your uncle's son, jlykins?! 

Did you know Rolls also made jet engines?  Pics aren't nothing special, just point-and-shoot. -


----------

